# Bild im Vordergrund



## vatrixxx (19. März 2007)

Wie mache ich ein bild im vordergrund wenn ich ein hintergrund eingefügt habe und das andere bild nicht im vordergrund ist sondern in hintergrund das man das net sehen kann und wie mach ich das dann im vordergrund allso das das bild auf den hintergrund ist und nicht hinter den hintergrund


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. März 2007)

Ich verstehe kein Wort. Bitte formuliere deine Frage verständlicher.


Alex


----------



## vatrixxx (19. März 2007)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe kein Wort. Bitte formuliere deine Frage verständlicher.
> 
> 
> Alex



allso ich will ein banner machn so
dann hab ich da ein bild eingefügt
und danach ein hintergrund
und dann war mein bild irgendwie nicht mehr im vordergrund sondern in hintergrund
allso hinter den hintergrund den ich eingefügt habe
und das bild was hinter den hintergrund(den ich eingefügt habe) ist kann ich nicht im vordergrund machn bzw weiß ich nicht wie das geht  
jetzt kapiert


----------



## woni (19. März 2007)

Du schaust einfach bei deiner Ebenenübersicht nach und verschiebst dort die Ebenen so wie du sie haben willst


----------



## vatrixxx (19. März 2007)

DANKE woni juhuuu ^^ 
das is ja eigendlich ganz einfach :suspekt:


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2007)

Hallo vatrixxx.

Ich möchte dich gleichzeitig daran erinnern die Netiquette zu beachten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Vielen Dank. 

Philip


----------

